# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الديكور والأثاث المنزلي >  طرق سريعة لترتيب المنزل

## اجمل حب

طرق سريعة لترتيب المنزل



قد تتصل بك صديقة لتخبرك أنها قادمة لزيارتك مع اثنتين من صديقاتها خلال نصف ساعة ، الأمر الذي يدفعك لفقدان أعصابك أثناء محاولتك تجهيز منزلك في هذا الوقت الضيق ليبدو جاهزاً لاستقبال الضيوف.
إليك بعض الملحوظات والتي قد تساعدك في الإسراع بتجهيز المنزل في أسرع وقت: 
1- تفقدي هندامك وتسريحة شعرك ومكياجك، إذ أول أمر يلحظه الضيوف هو شكلك وليس غرفه جلوسك.
2- حاولي إغلاق الأبواب، حيث أن إغلاق أبواب الغرف التي لن تستعمليها أثناء الزيارة سوف يوفر عليك الوقت الذي ستقضينه في ترتيبها.
3- استخدمي أحد الأكياس الكبيرة لجمع كل ما هو غير ضروري في الغرفة التي ستقومين باستقبال الضيوف فيها، لكن تأكدي من وضع الكيس في مكان لا يراه الضيوف.
4- حاولي مسح الغبار والأتربة الموجودة في الغرفة التي سوف تقومين فيها باستقبال الضيوف.
5- قومي بترتيب الأثاث وإعادة ترتيب الوسائد الموجودة على المقاعد.
6- تأكدي من نظافة الحمام، قومي بالتأكد من نظافة المغسلة و من وجود صابون و قومي بوضع مناشف نظيفة.
7- إذا كان لديك المزيد من الوقت قومي بكنس الغرفة التي ستقضين فيها معظم الوقت مع ضيوفك.
8- قومي بالتأكد من نظافة المطبخ لأن احتمال أن يتبعك الضيوف إلى المطبخ كبير.
9- قومي برش معطر الجو في أنحاء البيت لان ذلك يعطي شعوراً بالنظافة في كل أنحاء المنزل.
ومن جانب آخر وجدت دراسة أسترالية صينية، أن ممارسة نشاط بدني معتدل مثل الأعمال المنزلية يقلص مخاطر الإصابة بسرطان المبيض وان الفائدة تكون اكبر كلما استمر النشاط لفترة أطول.
وقال بينز كولن بينز الباحث بجامعة بيرث كيرتن ''إذا قامت المرأة بالأعمال المنزلية لعشرين دقيقة فقط في الأسبوع .. فلن يجدي ذلك كثيرا. لكن إذا استمرت لثلاث أو أربع ساعات في اليوم فانه سيكون نشاطا كبيرا وسيزيد الحماية من سرطان المبيض''.. ليس هذا وحسب بل إليك ما أوصت به إحدى الدراسات فيما يخص العمل المنزلي.. إذا عانيت الاكتئاب والشعور بالإحباط والضيق فلا تعيشي أسيرة لغذائك أو للعقاقير النفسية المختلفة، بل استخدمي أدوات التنظيف المنزلية في تنظيف منزلك حتى تصل إلى درجة الحد الأقصى.
وتقول الصحفية مرجريت هورسفيلد ''مؤلفة كتاب متعة عمل المنزل'' يمكن استخدام عمل البيت للتغلب على الإحباط والحزن، فقد تشعرين أنك قد أنجزت شيئا ما في هذا العالم 
كيـــــــــــــف ترتبيــــــــــــن خزانتـــــــــــــــك؟ 
قد تكون خزانتك هي عنوان غرفتك. الخزانة هي معركة دائمة، وإن كانت مرتبة ستشعرين بهدوء وراحة بال لتمكنك من إيجاد كل شيء بسهولة. ولكن إن كانت خزانتك كأن قنبلة وقعت فيها، فإليكِ الحل خطوة خطوة.

أفرغيها

* حددي يوماً وأخرجي كل شيء من خزانتك وضعيه على السرير حتى تتمكني من رؤية كل شيء بنظرة واحدة. وطبعاً توقعي أنك ستتخلصين من الكثير.
* قسمي الملابس إلى ''نعم''، ''لا''، و''ربما''، وضعي في ثلاثة صناديق. إن لم تلبسي شيئاً لمدة طويلة، أو لا تدرين إن كان يعجبك لبسه، جربيه. إن كان يناسبك، ضعيه في صندوق ''نعم''. وإن لم تكوني متأكدة، ضعيه في ''ربما''. وإن لم ترض عنه، ضعيه في ''لا''.
* أغلقي صندوق الـ ''لا'' وأخرجيه من المنزل بأسرع ما يكون. أغلقي صندوق ''ربما'' وخزنيه بعيداً. تستطيعين أن تخرجي منه ما تشائين لاحقاً وقت الحاجة. وإن لم تفتقديه لفترة من الزمن، هذا يعني أنك لا تحتاجينه، وهذا يعني التخلص منه أفضل.
* والآن بما أن الخزانة فارغة، اكنسيها واكنسي الجدران. أضيفي بعض التغييرات مثل علاقات ورفوف وإضاءة.
* وقبل أن تضعي كل شيء في مكانه، أي صندوق ''نعم''، ضعي جانباً ما يحتاج إلى تصليح وخياطة أو تنظيف.
* رتبي الملابس كمجموعات حسب النوعية (قمصان، بناطيل، فساتين، تنانير). هذا الترتيب سيوفر لك مساحة ويجعل التنسيق وقت اللبس أسرع. لا ترتبي الملابس منسقة، بمعنى لا تضعي بلوزة وتنورة تليق بها، أو قميص وبنطلون لائق معه، فهذا سيحد من خيالك، ولن تتمكني من رؤية أي طرق أخرى للتنسيق.

أضيفي مساحة 
* ضعي مشاجب على الحائط أو خلف الباب لتعليق ما سترتديه اليوم التالي، أو لتهوية ما لبستيه في اليوم السابق قبل إعادته على الخزانة.
* اضيفي رفوفاً أعلى الخزانة، أو الأرضية أو الجوانب لتضعي عليه بعض الأشياء في متناول يديك أو ناظريك.
* علقي كيس أحذية خلف باب الخزانة واستخدميه لوضع الجوارب أو الكفوف أو الملابس الداخلية.
* ضعي علاقات مناشف على الحائط أوالباب لتعليق بناطيل أو لفحات الرقبة.

أفكار ذكية

* علقي كل الملابس بنفس الاتجاه، هذا سيوفر في المساحة 
* ضعي ملابسك بحيث تكون الملابس التي تلبسينها أكثر من غيرها قريبة من متناول يدك وسهلة الإيجاد 
* اكتبي على ورقة قائمة بالملابس المخبأة وألصقيها في مكان قريب.
* اجعلي من اكسسواراتك زينة لغرفة، بمعنى قومي بعمل لوح جميل وزينيه وعلقي عليه أقراطك وسلاسلك بطريقة جذابة 
* ضعي حليك في علب صغيرة في درج قريب.
أو استخدمي العلاقة الخشبية التي نعلق عليها عادة الأكواب، واجعليها لسلاسلك وأساورك 
* العلاقات المعدنية الإضافية ليس لها عمل إلا تضييق مساحة خزانتك، تخلصي منها وأعطِها لمغسلة 
* أعيدي استخدام صناديق الأحذية وخصصي كل منها لعمل، واحد للملابس الداخلية، وآخر للكفوف، وآخر للجوارب، وآخر لبكل الشعر 
* بكل الشعر التي بها قطعة معدنية، ممكن أن تعلقيها كلها على شريط ساتاني أو حزام قديم وتعلقيها على مسمار 
* بدلاً من تخزين بطانيات إضافية في خزانتك، اطوِها وأدخليها في كيس مخدة وضعيها على السرير 

حلول للأحذية 

* إن كنتِ ممن يحتفظن بالأحذية في نفس علبها، خذي صورة الحذاء وألصقيها على خارج العلبة لتعرفي فوراً ما بداخلها، أو على الأقل اكتبي على ورقة ما بداخل العلبة. طبعاً هذه الفكرة لمن تملك الكثير من الأحذية بألوان متعددة وكلها في خزانتها 
* أضيفي في خزانتك رفاً منخفضاً تضعين عليه وأسفله أحذيتك بترتيب. أو علقي الجيوب الخاصة بالأحذية على باب الخزانة 
* بإمكانك شراء علب بلاستك شفافة للاحتفاظ بأحذيتك حتى تعرفي ما بداخلها فوراً 
* ضعي في بوط الثلج الطويل مجلة ملفوفة حتى يبقى الحذاء واقفاً ولا ينثني 
* إن كنتِ ممن يحتفظ بالأحذية على الأرض مكومة، فالأفضل وضعها في سلة 

لتخزين الملابس بطريقة مرتبة 

* أفرغي جيوب الملابس المعلقة، أغلقي السحّاب وزرري الأزرار حتى تحتفظ الملابس بشكلها وهيأتها 
* اجعلي لملابسك فراغاً للتهوية؛ رص الملابس على بعضها يسبب التجعد
* للملابس الحريرية والشاموا والمخمل، علقيها بالعكس، أي الداخل للخارج ويجب أن تكون على علاقات مغلفة بالاسفنج للمحافظة على نوعية هذه الأقمشة من التلف 

الملابس القديمة

* إن كانت الملابس بحالة جيدة، خذيها إلى المحلات المستعملة 
* في هذه البلاد أحياناً تتبادل النساء الملابس الجيدة فيما بينها أو يعرضنها للبيع
* ممكن إعطاؤها للمؤسسات الخيرية * الملابس التي لم تستهلك بتاتاً، ممكن إعطاؤها لمن هم أقل حظاً منك 

أساسيات 

* الإضاءة الجيدة، إن كان لديك مكاناً للكهرباء، قومي بإضافة إضاءة، أو ممكن شراء الإضاءة على البطارية 
* استخدمي دائماً علاقات جيدة الصنع لتحافظي على ملابسك
* أضيفي رفاً أو درجاً لطي البلوزات أو تي شيرتات 
* احتفظي بسلة غسيل لوضع الملابس المتسخة فوراً 
* احتفظي بسلة للجوارب، والأشياء الصغيرة التي تضيع باستمرار 
افعلي ولا تفعلي 
* لا تحتفظي بالملابس التي لا تخص الموسم بالخزانة. خزنيهم في علبة بلاستك لا يدخلها هواء ثم ضعيها تحت السرير أو غرفة للتخزين 
* للملابس التي لا تلبس كل يوم أو باستمرار، احتفظي بها في مكان بالخزانة بعيداً عن متناول يدك حتى لا تكون في طريقك دائماً، أو من الأفضل الاحتفاظ بها بخزانة أخرى
* لا تعلقي الأحزمة على علاقات، بل لفيها بشكل حلزوني وضعيها في صندوق بلاستك شفاف أو درج خاص 
* عند طي البلوزات، لا ترصي الكثير فوق بعضها، بل أربع بلايز تكفي. قسميها حسب اللون ومدى الاستعمال
* اضيفي عصاة أفقية تحت الأولى لتعلقي عليها بحيث تضاعفي مساحة الخزانة 
* خزني حقائب اليد والاكسسوارات بسلال صغيرة على الرفوف ليسهل رؤيتها ومعرفة ما بها.

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

لازم البنات يشدوا حيلهم

----------


## المتميزة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): افكار حلوة 
يسلموووووووووووووووو

----------


## اجمل حب

> لازم البنات يشدوا حيلهم


شكرا للمرور

----------


## اجمل حب

> افكار حلوة 
> يسلموووووووووووووووو


شكرا للمرور

----------


## anoucha

> لازم البنات يشدوا حيلهم


لازم الشباب كمان يشدوا حيلهم لانو البنات حليهم انهد هههههههههههههه

----------


## اجمل حب

> لازم الشباب كمان يشدوا حيلهم لانو البنات حليهم انهد هههههههههههههه


شكرا على المرور

----------


## دليلة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ريمي

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :Db465236ff:

----------


## اجمل حب

> 


شكرا على المرور

----------


## اجمل حب

> 


شكرا على المرور

----------


## باريسيا

[align=center] 
شكرا اكتير على الطرح والموضوع الرائع 
بانتظار جديدك 
[/align]

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
 ع قولت انوشه لازم الشباب يساعدوا لأنو حيلنا نهد ..  :Eh S(2): 

شكرا  :Smile: 


[/align]

----------


## منيرة الظلام

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووا

----------


## جسر الحياة

شكرا كتير إلك ..


 :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## اجمل حب

> [align=center] 
> شكرا اكتير على الطرح والموضوع الرائع 
> بانتظار جديدك 
> [/align]


 
 يسلموا على المرور

----------


## اجمل حب

> شكرا كتير إلك ..


يسلموا على المرور

----------


## اجمل حب

> يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووا


يسلموا على المرور

----------


## اجمل حب

> [align=center] 
> ع قولت انوشه لازم الشباب يساعدوا لأنو حيلنا نهد .. 
> 
> شكرا 
> 
> 
> [/align]


 يسلموا على المرور

----------


## نجمة المنتدى

يسلمووووووووو 

روعة

----------


## العالي عالي

> لازم الشباب كمان يشدوا حيلهم لانو البنات حليهم انهد هههههههههههههه


هاي اكيد مشكلتكم  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

افكارررررررررررررر رائعة 
بس نفسي خزانتي يكون فيها وسع لو شوي

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

ليش يعني الشباب ما بشدغلو؟؟؟

لازم الشباب يشتغلو مو البنات؟؟؟



 :SnipeR (24):  :SnipeR (24):  :SnipeR (24):

----------


## احمد العزايزة

[align=center]
والله انا مع انه الشباب والبنات كل واحد يرتب غرفته بنفسه وكمان يتساعدوا بعمل البيت والله البنت يا حرام ويلها دراستها وشغل البيت والاكل والجلي والله يا حرام بتتعب[/align]

----------

